# Counterfeit SuperStroke grips warning



## TPO77 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey people

Had it confirmed by the pro after an assistant fitted the grip that it's 100% fake. Unfortunately it was the Mrs that took it straight from delivery to get it fitted so I never got to see how obviously fake it was prior to it being fitted. The feeling is all off on the grip compared to an authentic and bits of it are peeling away and discolouring as soon as it's touched. Also it's creased as soon as it was put on. Was bought on ebay from a seller with 10k+ feedback with 99% positive. Yet to hear back from the seller but was bought through paypal so shouldn't (hopefully) have too much trouble getting my money back. Although the assistant pro still fitting the grip and charging for it is a bit laughable (you'd think she would've just refused to handle fake goods). Just a heads up to any of the rest of you looking to buy one in the near future. Price was consistent with other sellers but obviously I can't name the seller. Images should hopefully appear below:


----------



## DCB (Oct 7, 2013)

Why not just ask your Pro to get one and fit it 

Bet he's delighted you got one on ebay and then came asking him to fit it. Probably even more delighted now it's a fake


----------



## TPO77 (Oct 7, 2013)

They are having difficulty getting any stock of them in due to "massive demand in America". I did try there first, I wasn't quite that brass necked to bypass him first. When I was looking for one last week I couldn't source one in Aberdeen at all. Hence the resorting to the interwebs for one :ears:


----------



## DCB (Oct 7, 2013)

They'll be even harder to get now Tiger has used one


----------



## DappaDonDave (Oct 7, 2013)

Does this have a detrimental effect on your putting. Or has it not changed one bit...until you think, "poop, i've got a fake grip"


----------



## mchacker (Oct 7, 2013)

Aaw no, now you've made me nervous, our assistant pro told me to get one off ebay for the same reason, will be eyeing it up very carefully when it arrives


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 7, 2013)

if it is fake then you should have no worries about naming the ebay rip off merchant!


----------



## Nashy (Oct 7, 2013)

I cut 2 genuine ones off this week as I couldn't be bothered trying to get them off by spraying solvent down the side of the grip.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 8, 2013)

Nashy said:



			I cut 2 genuine ones off this week as I couldn't be bothered trying to get them off by spraying solvent down the side of the grip.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what this has to do with fakes being sold on Fleabay?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 8, 2013)

Nashy said:



			I cut 2 genuine ones off this week as I couldn't be bothered trying to get them off by spraying solvent down the side of the grip.
		
Click to expand...




la_lucha said:



			Not sure what this has to do with fakes being sold on Fleabay?
		
Click to expand...

I think he was making the point as to cutting 2 new grips off, as opposed to blowing them off, when they are so hard to come by.

FWIW, I brogght mine through, and had it fitted by my pro.

I do have my eye on a Baby T Scotty grip though.


----------



## drawboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Was it a bargain? first sign of a fake on ebay is the price. Very few sellers can offer big savings on genuine items. Bear in mind they have to buy them first, so if they are "new" and cheap then most likely they aren't right. You are not alone though. I got some fake golf prides of ebay, serves me right for trying to save a few bob (I'll say that before the army of I told you so's on here that revel in other peoples misfortunes do)


----------



## TPO77 (Oct 8, 2013)

Update people:

Not going to name the seller. At the point I posted this I'd only received one response from the seller and I'd rather give him a chance to sort it first before I drag his name through the mud. He gave me a full refund and I forwarded him pictures and an email from the pro. Refund was processed within 6 hours and from the story I was told I think the guy was genuine enough. I think he's been fed a line by a supplier about "end of line stock" and been offered them cheaply then sold them on. Shock horror the guy is unable to get a response from said supplier now so unfortunately I think the guy has been fleeced himself.

If anyone that's posted saying they are worried now wants some assurances you can PM me who you bought it from and I'll let you know if it's the same guy or not. He has since removed his listing for the remaining 2 grips and he only had 3 when I bought one last wednesday so if you bought yours after then it won't be the same guy. The pricing was in the same bracket as all the others ones i.e. slightly more expensive if it's "free" postage or slightly cheaper if they charge for postage. It wasn't just me being tight :ears:

The three most obvious flaws with the grip compared to an authentic were the stitching up the back of the grip. It was very loose on this one and untidy looking. The black ring at the bottom of the grip was very badly fitted and the texture of the grip. It felt much spongier than the real one. Almost as if you can put your finger right through it even when it's fitted. I got a happy ending but just a few pointers for the rest of you buying one.

Now to wait for the next one I've ordered and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2013)

Good news that it ended amicably. Surprised you had trouble getting one. Most pro shops I've visited have them as do Gamola and AG online


----------

